# Thomas Paul Simmons, A Systematic Study Of Bible Doctrine



## yeutter

The Pastor of Trinity Baptist Church of Chiang Mai, Dr. Jack Green, is an able scholar as well as teacher. His book shelf contained almost all of the Systematics/Dogmatics that I think are worth while and several that I had never heard of. One that was not familiar to me was a Baptist Systematics by Thomas Paul Simmons. I have enjoyed reading it. It is more of a syllabus for teaching Christian Doctrine then a full blown systematics. 
Simmons seems to rely heavily on John Gill and Augustus H. Strong. Simmons is a sovereign grace fundamentalist. He sets forth his position in clear language. This book seems to have been written for Bible College Students. It probably would be a good introduction for students to grasp before going on the read Gill or Hodge. 
If I am allowed an analogy; This is a meat and potatoes kind of book. No sauce. In fact even a little short on the potatoes.
I have no idea if it is still in print.


----------



## Pilgrim

Sovereign Grace Landmark Baptists seem to like T.P. Simmons. It was on such sites where I first saw the book a year or two ago. The text is posted on one or more of their sites. I was also unfamiliar with it before. I'm guessing he denies the universal church in some sense (at least as a present reality) or else they probably wouldn't promote it instead of others that could be resorted to. 

I wonder how it compares to J.M. Pendleton's "Christian Doctrine" which was also supposed to be a meat and potatoes book at the time (i.e. a simple intro to theology). Some would describe J.L. Dagg in the same way but I think Dagg is a little more thorough than Pendleton, at least when it comes to ecclesiology, etc. (For a Landmarker Pendleton surprisingly had little to say on that subject although by the time the book was published he had moved to the North and perhaps was trying to put that controversy behind him.) I picked up Pendleton last year. I've been thinking to post some excerpts from his section on last things (he was postmil) but I haven't gotten around to it. He says that the sign gifts of the apostles, etc. will return in the last days and I wonder how prevalent that view was. I somewhat doubt Pendleton was one to get into speculation or novelty so when I saw that I wondered if that view might have been somewhat common in the mid 19th Century.

Last year I picked up a copy of Alvah Hovey's systematic, which I think is called "Manual of Theology" or something similar. He was a mid-late 19th Century Northern Baptist. It is a substantial work but not intended to be a full blown systematic in the way that Strong is. My copy is a reprint that was put out by Mid-America Baptist Seminary in 1982. It's probably worth a look for those interested in Baptist theology but I'll say no more here lest I hijack the thread.


----------



## yeutter

Chris, You are correct Simmons does reject the idea that scripture teaches that the Church is universal and composed of all the elect. 
The Reformed position is that their are three marks of a true particular Church: 1. The right preaching of the Word, 2. The right administration of the sacraments, 3. The right exercise of Church Discipline. Simmons calls the right preaching of the Word; holding to the truth, as to the way of making disciples. Simmons comments on believers baptism by immersion, as one of the marks by which we must identify the Church. Simmons third point by which me can recognize a true Church is that it is a local independent body, which acknowledges Christ alone as its head. 
Chris is also correct that Simmons seems to stand in the same tradition as J.M. Pendelton. Simmons cites him on more then one occasion that I remember.


----------



## Pilgrim

This work is posted online at the following sites (perhaps among others)

Systematic Study of Bible Doctrine

SIMMONS- SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY CONTENTS

T. P. Simmons Theology INDEX


----------

